# Bike Touring



## Bearsy (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with this? Specifically very long distances.

Me and a friend want to bike across the country from Buffalo to Los Angeles.


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2010)

Motorcycle or bicycle? Either way, an ambitious, beautiful plan ... What a great way to see the country.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 3, 2010)

Bicycle! 
I want to do it to promote healthy lifestyles in children, and also to show that regardless of size, one can be healthy.


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Bicycle!
> I want to do it to promote healthy lifestyles in children, and also to show that regardless of size, one can be healthy.



I love your spirit! I have a bum ankle and so I don't do bikes, but I know there are bike threads here in the Health Forum, though I can't recall if there's any mention of long distance biking. Here's one thread; if you search "bicycle" in the Health Forum, there are a couple others.


----------

